
Ask HN: How to restart with a new email address? - piqalq
I&#x27;m making the move from my old (8+ years) gmail account to fastmail, mainly for privacy reasons and what not.<p>Has anyone ever done this, and&#x2F;or how would you recommend starting this new email account? I want to leave the gmail days behind and don&#x27;t want to just export&#x2F;import my GBs of emails from one provider to the other. I&#x27;d like a fresh start.<p>Is it just as simple as updating services I use to this new email, telling my friends, etc. Or would you suggest creating new accounts for this email and abandoning all others. I don&#x27;t use social media so it&#x27;s not a big issue, but for example, my Apple ID for my phone.<p>Hope I&#x27;ve been able to explain what I&#x27;m trying to accomplish.
======
pwg
I would suggest you buy your own domain name, then use that domain for your
email (no matter the provider). Then you have the option of switching
providers (which will always have its friction) without your email address
changing (so you don't have to tell your friends to update their address books
nor change your email with 75 different online accounts).

